# Berlin Method



## blnkndufus (Aug 8, 2006)

I am in the process of setting up a 90 gallon reef tank. Does anyone know of the Berlin method (pros/cons)? I have read so many different articles on reef tanks and am now totally confused. On/in the tank now, I have some skeleton coral, crushed shell/coral substrate, 2 Penguin 330s, Americle wet/dry (waiting to start it), Predator 1 protein skimmer (waiting to start) and a UV sterilizer (waiting to start). Obviously no fish yet. Oh yeah, water too. Any help that anyone can give would be GREATLY appreciated.

Mike

265 gallon African Cichlid tank
20 gallon community tank


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

blnkndufus said:


> I am in the process of setting up a 90 gallon reef tank. Does anyone know of the Berlin method (pros/cons)? I have read so many different articles on reef tanks and am now totally confused. On/in the tank now, I have some skeleton coral, crushed shell/coral substrate, 2 Penguin 330s, Americle wet/dry (waiting to start it), Predator 1 protein skimmer (waiting to start) and a UV sterilizer (waiting to start). Obviously no fish yet. Oh yeah, water too. Any help that anyone can give would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. Has for filtration I use live rock, skimmer, and cheto. I dont know any one that use's that method alone. I would have everything running as normal. LIke you had fish in it all ready. No for the crushed coral that you say you have. Everyone has there chice of what they want for substrate but that stuff is bad for one reason if distribed it will cloud the water for a life time. Just wanted you to know that.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Whats the berlin method? Is that the methed were you only use lr and a skimmer for filtration? I know most people here will tell you to loose the wet dry becuase if you are using lr, the wet dry relly insent necesary.\
But if you arent using lr and only useing that dead stuff, keep the wet dry.


----------

